# Rivet Nut Gun



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Got a job where, because they're in a big rush to button the building up, they put the roof on right over the pan deck before we could set our anchors. Yesterday, a carpenter on the job suggested we get one of these to set our inserts.
http://www.grainger.com/product/WESTWARD-Rivet-NutGun-5TUW5?searchQuery=5TUW5
http://www.grainger.com/product/Rivet-Nut-5NNN6


Dropped it off at the job this morning. Great solution to a bad situation.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Sounds interesting, any pics of the application of this?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Sounds interesting, any pics of the application of this?


I'll try to load one later today.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a couple of pictures of the tool in action, and one of a nut set in place. 
a hole of the appropriate size has to be drilled into the deck first. We're using a step bit to good effect. Once set, it's ready for the all thread.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Rivnuts are awesome. I've seen them used on motorcycles


----------

